# Font Request: Super Smash Bros BRAWL logo



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2012)

I want to see if there can be a way to take the BRAWL part of the title and make words/numbers with it. Is there any way to get the font of it? Or can someone make it?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 3, 2012)

I found this unfinished version on Mario Fan Games Galaxy. However, it's missing a lot of characters and I'm not 100% sure if it's the font you want.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I found this unfinished version on Mario Fan Games Galaxy. However, it's missing a lot of characters and I'm not 100% sure if it's the font you want.



No. It has to be the BRAWL part of the logo, not whatever this is. And Google isn't my friend.  Here's what I want to brawl-ize: "Everything We Know About 4" I'd also like if I can get "4 News"


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2012)

...Oh nuts. The non brawl part is actually Times New Roman, close up the amount of space between letters, add an emboss, and an inner stroke, and a drop shadow


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd like this, too. Whenever people debate the merits of Melee and Brawl, I could post "SUPER SMASH BROS. BAWL".

It's going to be great.


----------

